# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Interest Check: Shadowrun 4e

## Griff

Alright choomers. I mean.. edge- I mean! shadowrunners! Hopefully youve got your fists full of d6s and a platinum contract with Trauma Team -er Doc Wagon.. and your Sandevistan chipped in, er wired reflexes er ahem

Anyways, the parallels have inspired me to locate my practically unused 4th edition Shadowrun books and crack their achey spines a bit while I thumbed thru some pages. Thing is I have zero actual experience playing SR. I sure would love to get in as a player tho! How many others might be interested as players or potential storytellers?

In the incredibly likely event that no storyteller steps forward, I was thinking it could be neat to just have whoever is interested whip up some characters and go thru some veryyy basic combat type scenarios.. maybe throw in a hacking scenario at some point.. incredibly basic stuff with minimal story whatsoever.. more to get acquainted with the rules than anything else.

I do wonder what would happen if we just nixed all rules on magic and added rules for cyberpsychosis, but maybe this is blasphemy.

Thoughts?

EDIT: please note this is intended to be specifically about Shadowrun 4e, magic or no. I dont have access to cyberpunk 2020, gurps, sr 5e, 6e, or any-e besides 4.

----------


## druid91

Do you have Cyberpunk 2077 on Steam?

----------


## Griff

Nope, I sure dont

----------


## druid91

Ah. Darn. That includes a copy of Cyberpunk 2020.

----------


## Feathersnow

I might be willing to run this, actually.

Edit:

Rules:  all legal 4e rules.

Location: St. Louis, former USA

Creation- standard

----------


## Volthawk

Haven't touched SR in ages, but it has been on my mind a little recently. I'm interested.

----------


## Lentrax

Interested. Probably technomancer. Or generic street sam. Well see.

----------


## RdMarquis

I'll keep an eye on this thread. I'm dealing with some stuff (and to be blunt, not happy with how the game turned out over the years), but I remember having fun with SR4. I'll throw in an application if I'm able to.

On another note, I found a bunch of these bead sized d6s the other day, and I'm wondering if they'd be helpful for playing Shadowrun in person.

----------


## Griff

> I might be willing to run this, actually.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Rules:  all legal 4e rules.
> 
> Location: St. Louis, former USA
> 
> Creation- standard


Awesome! I am a RL STL resident so this sounds pretty preem. I imagine you mean all rules included including magic. I definitely will put most of my points in basic combat applicable attributes and skills, be it cyber or adept

----------


## Griff

Im thinking either a twitchy agile old western themed street sammy named Slim or an Amerindian equivalent spiritual athlete adept

----------


## Feathersnow

> Awesome! I am a RL STL resident so this sounds pretty preem. I imagine you mean all rules included including magic. I definitely will put most of my points in basic combat applicable attributes and skills, be it cyber or adept


I meant more "use all the splatbooks you want, I have them all on legally acquired PDF because I'm in love with this edition and system"

But- as a rule, don't overspecialize in combat.  It's easy to build a Runner who can do something very well and a few other things passably, such that they are a boon to the team.  But, without side interests, they can become dull and a chore to play.  That said, your ideas are both pretty good for runners.

----------


## Griff

Been hammering out the details on my character a bit more. Definitely going the cyberware route and planning on taking the role of face, be it for negotiating with Mr. Johnson or donning a disguise and faking my way into a corporate facility. Picking up an Ares Roadmaster to transport the crew around in.

Any format youd like to see on character submissions?

----------


## Feathersnow

I'm fine with any format.  Myth-weavers.com sheets are traditional to this forum, but anything that works.

Question for the lurkers-  would you like me to fill out the tradional 16 form even though about half the questions are redundant or inappropriate to the system?

----------


## Lord Bayushi

I still have my 4e books, I will probably throw something together.  Either a rigger or a street shaman, depending on what I feel once I crack the spines.

I don't need any more info to go on.

----------


## Volthawk

> Question for the lurkers-  would you like me to fill out the tradional 16 form even though about half the questions are redundant or inappropriate to the system?


It doesn't particularly seem necessary for there to be a full 16, no.

Still throwing ideas at the wall when it comes to what I want to play. Will get back to you where that's concerned.

----------


## RdMarquis

> Question for the lurkers-  would you like me to fill out the tradional 16 form even though about half the questions are redundant or inappropriate to the system?


Maybe the questions that would apply? It doesn't strike me as a big deal. Though now that you bring up preliminary stuff, do you remember the terms (or scale) for the tone of a Shadowrun campaign? What are we looking at for this game? That is, how ruthless and paranoid are the PCs expected to be?

----------


## Feathersnow

> Maybe the questions that would apply? It doesn't strike me as a big deal. Though now that you bring up preliminary stuff, do you remember the terms (or scale) for the tone of a Shadowrun campaign? What are we looking at for this game? That is, how ruthless and paranoid are the PCs expected to be?


Not especially Ruthless.  Missions I've run in the past include-  security for reality TV stars, helping a race car driver get away with cheating, getting server access to the local humanis chapter for anti-racist hackers, getting a family of Juggernauts to vacate a neighborhood.

----------


## Janwin

Definitely interested.  Not sure what I'd play, but definitely love the setting.

----------

